# Alaskan Bush People New Season Banner Ad



## OneFineAcre (Nov 10, 2015)

Boy, those folks are a trip.
Since our name is Brown, I tell my daughter Rachel they are her cousins.
And she goes :


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Michael & Donna (Nov 11, 2015)

One of our favorite shows


----------

